# Don't like tobacco taxes? Grow your own.



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Interesting article... Don't like tobacco taxes? Grow your own- MSN Money


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I had pondered upon trying to grow my own last year. I found a few sites that showed how to make a "hot box" for curing the leaves and such... I have got plenty of garden room, but this year, the garden is going to be full. 
So, my plans may be put on hold another year.

Interesting article though, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Shawn please grow hot peppers of all kinds and send them to me 

Interesting article though...if I actually had a garden I might give it a shot.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Shawn please grow hot peppers of all kinds and send them to me
> 
> Interesting article though...if I actually had a garden I might give it a shot.


gotcha covered!
_you think they'd mail ok?? :hmm:_


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have no idea LOL.

Once day I will take the time to have a nice vegetable/pepper garden, I have the perfect spot for it too.

Back on topic...we need someone to try and grow their own baccy please!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

The only problem I see for her is she is growing it in NY. When she smokes it her neighbor will probably take her to court and she'll have to pay a fine every time she smokes.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I had pondered upon trying to grow my own last year. I found a few sites that showed how to make a "hot box" for curing the leaves and such... I have got plenty of garden room, but this year, the garden is going to be full.
> So, my plans may be put on hold another year.
> 
> Interesting article though, thanks for sharing.


Shawn - be careful about planting tobacco where you want to grow tomatoes, potatoes, or peppers in the future. Tobacco mosaic virus can be a real problem. You can grow resistant strains of veggies, but it limits your choices, and resistant isn't the same as immune. Keep the tobacco away from the soil where you would grow those other crops.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tritones said:


> Shawn - be careful about planting tobacco where you want to grow tomatoes, potatoes, or peppers in the future. Tobacco mosaic virus can be a real problem. You can grow resistant strains of veggies, but it limits your choices, and resistant isn't the same as immune. Keep the tobacco away from the soil where you would grow those other crops.


Now tell me again that you can't learn something new everyday! Now I will need to rip out 50 acres because of this news...lol,,,thanks Mike.:bawling:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm not going into the reasons why here as it is a minefield but basically it is illegal in Oz.:tinfoil3:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey warren what about "medicinal" Marijuana?

My grandfather grew tobacco for his pipe for a couple of years always ended up with enough to supply him for a couple of years each time. It was kind of interesting seeing it grow dried and cut. Not sure about growing it for cigars might be a little labor intensive by the time you ferment it and roll it age it etc might be able to buy boxes of cigars for the same amount of time and money invested.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> Hey warren what about "medicinal" Marijuana?
> 
> My grandfather grew tobacco for his pipe for a couple of years always ended up with enough to supply him for a couple of years each time. It was kind of interesting seeing it grow dried and cut. Not sure about growing it for cigars might be a little labor intensive by the time you ferment it and roll it age it etc might be able to buy boxes of cigars for the same amount of time and money invested.


To be honest I have no idea on the Mary Jane side of things. I would agree though that while growing tobacco could be fun I doubt it would be economically viable.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I have always wanted to try to grow my own baccy. I had set aside a few rows of space inthe garden addition this year for some tobacco. But I forgot about it and threw in some soy beans for Edamame. 

There is a guy & the B&M who is going to try to grow his own this year. He doesn't have a great "green thumb" but he is going to try it.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> To be honest I have no idea on the Mary Jane side of things. I would agree though that while growing tobacco could be fun I doubt it would be economically viable.


It'll be economically viable when it's $100 for a tin, or not allowed to be shipped in whatever country you happen to be in. Then, you'll be glad you have a little pile of seeds in a baggy in a dark cupboard.

Myself, I love growing things although it's been awhile, and I plan on buying up plenty of tobacco seed in the future. Just been a little busy is all.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

you use to be able to get seeds for free from the gov. over the interweb. for research purposes of course.


----------



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

I would, but I'd be very impatient, not being able to wait until the stinking leaves were finished aging!


----------



## afcrewchief (Mar 17, 2011)

lol i kill plastic plants


----------

